# Transfer Express Offers Back-to-School Design Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new video from Transfer Express presents dozens of back-to-school apparel graphics created with Easy Prints® layouts and customized using the free Easy View™ online designer. You’ll see how your choices from Easy Prints’ thousands of layout options can be combined with text and school mascots and colors in Easy View. 

Get ideas on how to produce professional designs for the entire school market, from clubs and sports to classes, events and more. Check out “Artwork Ideas for Back-to-School Apparel” at Play Video | Transfer Express.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

